# I really wish I had...



## websterz (Apr 14, 2012)

...well...it's going to be different for everyone. There is, for all of us, that one tool or accessory that we have always drooled over. One piece of kit that we are always looking at but never seem to drop the cash for. What is the one thing that you think would make your shop complete? 

On the flip side of this coin I would ask that if you HAVE the item that someone is lusting after, take a moment to tell us how it is working out for you. For example, if I think a 5c spin indexer would be the thing I really need and you have one, tell us how often you ACTUALLY use it. Kind of a been-there-done-that tool lust therapy to help those of us in need. ;D

I'll start off with my 2-piece milling vise craving. You know, the kind that bolts down to the mill table and can hold parts nearly as long as the table itself. I have downloaded plans to build one, shopped around for chunks of cast iron and ACME threaded rod, prowled Ebay on the outside chance I can snag a pristine used example for a ridiculously low price. I don't MAKE anything bigger than my 4" vise can currently hold, nor do I see doing so anytime soon. Still it nags at me... ???


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 14, 2012)

It just so happens I have a very heavy version in my arsenal.

It is used on average about twice a year, but when I did my folding guitar project a while back, it was used every day for a week or so. 

I could have done the job without it, by using table clamps, but that would have meant resetting everything each time. With the split vice, it got the job done in about 10% of the time.

Mine are a very heavy set, for a rather large machine, an 836, about 2/3rds the size of a Bridgeport, but you can get new versions that do the same sort of job, but not quite such a heavyweight, and not too much money. About 2/3rds down this page, there are 5 split vices, mine is a 6" version, like the last one.

http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Engineering_Menu_Other_Milling_Vices_98.html

Not a very revealing shot, but this is how it held the guitar on the mill table.








John


----------



## websterz (Apr 14, 2012)

Folding guitar? Would love to see a write-up on that!


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 14, 2012)

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4612.0


----------



## Mosey (Apr 14, 2012)

Didn't have to think hard about this one...a Procunier reversing tapping head. For the one that goes from #00 -1/2", only about $750.00. If you have an extra one lying around....


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 14, 2012)

Getting away from my posts above, I would love to own a 3 axis precision grinding vice (drool).

Almost any size would do, but a 2" or 3" one would be perfect. :bow:

It would allow me to grind HSS lathe tools really easy using my surface grinder. I do have a jigging fixture that does do this, but it is a bit of a pig to set up.

Another one would be a vertical, water drenched, diamond lapping machine, for reshaping and sharpening tungsten lathe tooling. I do have all the bits to make one, just finding the time to do it is the problem.

All donations of any of these items gratefully received, pretty please (grovel, grovel). : :


John


----------



## hopeless (Apr 14, 2012)

A dividing head or rotary table :big: As the weeks efforts have shown 
Pete


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 14, 2012)

Pete,

Get a rotary table first, it is more versatile than a dividing head.

John


----------



## hopeless (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks John for that advice. :bow:RTY it is :big:
Pete


----------



## rkepler (Apr 16, 2012)

More room.


----------



## steamer (Apr 16, 2012)

A 60" precision straight edge....and a 3 x 4 plate! :-[

Dave


----------



## kvom (Apr 16, 2012)

Surface grinder for me.


----------



## ausdier (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm with rkepler. Before I can get anything else I need more room ( a new bigger shed )


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 16, 2012)

A pristine metal shaper!!! :big: ;D

Always loved the look and sound of them!

Andrew


----------



## vcutajar (Apr 16, 2012)

I guess a CNC mill.


----------



## n4zou (Apr 16, 2012)

websterz  said:
			
		

> I'll start off with my 2-piece milling vise craving. You know, the kind that bolts down to the mill table and can hold parts nearly as long as the table itself. I have downloaded plans to build one, shopped around for chunks of cast iron and ACME threaded rod, prowled Ebay on the outside chance I can snag a pristine used example for a ridiculously low price. I don't MAKE anything bigger than my 4" vise can currently hold, nor do I see doing so anytime soon. Still it nags at me... ???



I have a H2992 2-piece milling vise I purchased from Grizzly.com on sale for $89 about a year ago. The current price is $105. It would be difficult to make one of these yourself even at the current price. I was sort of Leary about it's purchase but I had a job that demanded it. Now I can't imagine not having it as it's used for more than I ever imagined. It's advantage is not limited to just the length of work that can be clamped between the jaws. The work also sits flat on the milling table which provides work height advantages under the spindle too. 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-pc-Milling-Vise-6-/H2992


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Apr 16, 2012)

I really wish I had more talent! 

Seriously, I wish had bigger machines and the funds to purchase them with.  I love my BenchMaster Mill but the work envelope can be very frustrating at times. I'm starting to outgrow The Atlas/Craftsman 618 lathes that I own. They are great lathes to get you going; but, I am at the point where I need greater rigidity and capacity.


----------



## Sshire (Apr 16, 2012)

Dumore tool post grinder


----------



## rake60 (Apr 16, 2012)

A WebSite that worked *ALL* of the time! :big:

Rick


----------



## websterz (Apr 16, 2012)

n4zou  said:
			
		

> I have a H2992 2-piece milling vise I purchased from Grizzly.com on sale for $89 about a year ago. The current price is $105. It would be difficult to make one of these yourself even at the current price. I was sort of Leary about it's purchase but I had a job that demanded it. Now I can't imagine not having it as it's used for more than I ever imagined. It's advantage is not limited to just the length of work that can be clamped between the jaws. The work also sits flat on the milling table which provides work height advantages under the spindle too.
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-pc-Milling-Vise-6-/H2992



What mill are you using it on?


----------



## n4zou (Apr 16, 2012)

websterz  said:
			
		

> What mill are you using it on?


A LuxMill I purchased new in 1977. It's an older version of the Grizzly G0730.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/8-x-30-Vertical-Mill/G0730


----------



## d-m (Apr 16, 2012)

The resources and time to spend the day with John ( Mr Bogstandard )


----------



## cfellows (Apr 16, 2012)

Sshire  said:
			
		

> Dumore tool post grinder



Stan, check your messages...

Chuck


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 17, 2012)

d-m,

It won't be too long now before I have my tiny open workshop running again for visitors.

I have a sort of phone up and drop in, even just for a coffee and a chat, or maybe a bit of problem solving in the shop.

I don't promise miracles, but people usually go away with what they want or need, and sometimes, a little more.

If ever you're passing, say on holiday, drop in.


John


----------



## kevino (Apr 17, 2012)

I 2nd the shaper wish. I really want one but everyone I see for sale is far from me. Shipping would cost as much as the machine.


----------



## Holt (Apr 17, 2012)

A mill, so i wont have to mill on the lathe, or drive 12 km to work at evening to make parts



			
				Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> If ever you're passing, say on holiday, drop in.
> John



Should have known that a couple of years ago, when i was attempting a rolling road arrangement at WGT in Middlewich, apparently under 10 miles from you 

Holt


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 17, 2012)

Holt, 

Make that about 5 miles, I was at the supermarket there only yesterday.

John


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 17, 2012)

Simply more play time :big:
best wishes Frazer


----------



## miner49r (Apr 17, 2012)

... more skill in the "layout" department. The tiny scale of these projects are really putting me to the test.

  Things that have helped:
a) recently puchased a dial height gage
b) truing points on scribes and center punches
c) constant switching from prescription glasses, to cheap reading glasses, to magnifiers, to eye loupes


----------



## websterz (Apr 17, 2012)

Guess what I just broke down and bought...a 2 piece milling vise. :big:


----------



## rebush (Apr 17, 2012)

More skill. But I'm learning. Roger


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 18, 2012)

Websterz,



> Guess what I just broke down and bought...a 2 piece milling vise.



I don't think you will regret it, now you just have to find the right jobs to use it on.


John


----------



## Kaleb (Apr 18, 2012)

A mill. They give many more options when it comes to the jobs you can do. It seems you can machine almost anything with a lathe and mill(with a bit of thought).


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 18, 2012)

1- a background in basic machining
2- a machinist friend just down the road...
3- more time in the man cave
4- a night school giving machining classes
5- more time to spend using Solidworks
6- have the ability to grind the perfect HSS cutters

Oh and the guts to grab the simple single wobbler kit and machine it!
I am wearing the box out just opening it and looking at the parts and the plans! ;D

Being a total noob the list could go on forever... :big:

Andrew


----------



## rebush (Apr 19, 2012)

Lazylathe: Was in the same boat when looking for training. All the Vo-tech's have stopped thier machinist classes and sold off all the tools. I'm sure you've found mrpete222 on youtube. He's been a wealth of information to me. The folks on this group are an endless supply of knowledge and support. So before you completely destroy the box, loss the parts, and spill coffee all over the instructions give it a shot. It's only metal and there's more being made every day.Roger


----------



## mzetati (Apr 19, 2012)

> Oh and the guts to grab the simple single wobbler kit and machine it!



Andrew,

it took me about a year to have my first wobbler built: that's 363 days waiting then two more to have it done.
If You're concerned about ruining the castings, make a try piece out of barstock for each part: You'll end with Your first and second engine on the same day.
Go for it today, that's not that hard.

Marcello

---
As for the 'perfect' hss cutter, would that be the one which cuts to size?


----------



## vcutajar (Apr 19, 2012)

Andrew

I think I agree with Roger and Marcello, you have to give it a try. When I started out, I did not have a machining background and I learned by trial and error (fortunately not many errors). Give it a try and I guarantee you will enjoy it.

Vince


----------



## rkepler (Apr 19, 2012)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> Oh and the guts to grab the simple single wobbler kit and machine it!



The hardest thing for me to learn in machining is that if you're not making mistakes you're likely not making anything. You learn by trying and, sometimes, by failing. But don't let the possibility of failure make you not even try.


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!
I will get there!!! ;D

I still make things on the lathe and mill, mostly small bits for work.
Nothing precision yet.... :big:

At the moment i am really enjoying setting up and cleaning my machinery and getting to know it!

Andrew


----------



## mzetati (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry, Andrew: I noticed only now the tag lines in Your posts. 

"Go for it TOMORROW, that's not that hard."  :big:

Marcello


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL!!!! :big:

I think i need to move my computers away from my workshop....
Less temptation to just watch what others are doing all the time! ;D

Andrew


----------



## steamer (Apr 19, 2012)

You can do it Andrew...and you can get the experience in places you wouldn't even think of.

When turning a different material or odd part, I sometimes shoot for a turned diameter say .010" bigger than nominal.  I do that so that I can get the experience of how the part/machine/tool is behaving....I get as close to this dimension as I can ....and I mean shoot for dead nuts!

then walk the diameter down to size, bit by bit...you know what's going to happen next!...you've already done it!

Dave


----------



## websterz (Apr 25, 2012)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Websterz,
> 
> I don't think you will regret it, now you just have to find the right jobs to use it on.
> 
> ...









Well, my 2 piece vise from Enco arrived. I didn't get any before pics because I was in a hurry to start tweaking it. As with most things Chinese it was HORRIBLY out of square. I had to take almost .050" off the bottoms just to get full contact with the mill table. This is the reason that most folks have trouble with the vises slipping when they tighten them. I spent a total of 2 hours on the surface grinder truing up everything. This included the bottoms, inside and outside faces of the hardened jaw plates, and the mating faces of the moveable jaws. I also keyed the vise half on the right, the one with the 2 setscrew holes. Each vise half is held down with 2 3/8-16 bolts and tee nuts. The 1-2-3 block was locked in as a test and it was within .0005" perpendicular to the X axis. That's better than my angle-lock vise's fixed jaw on an average day. Several smart raps with a soft faced mallet failed to move the 1-2-3 so there is plenty of clamping power. All in all it was a couple hours well spent IMO. Now I need to soak it overnight in some thinner to get the nasty black "paint" off so I can give it a proper paint job. I am thinking hammertone green to match my lathe and mill. ;D

On the upside the quality of the cast iron was much better than I usually see in the import stuff. There were no visible voids and the metal drilled/tapped beautifully. Each vise half weighs about 10 pounds, nice and beefy castings. And it is a great fit on the G0704 (BF-20) mill.


----------

